# Language id from a picture



## sergiudanielg

Hi, could you, please,  help with* identification* *and maybe translation* of the language from the attached picture.
It is written on a stone border and someone try to scan it, quality is not perfect.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Some clues like 'what is a 'stone border'?', 'where is this inscription to be found?', 'is there any idea of its age?' 'how is it written, e.g. inscribed, written in ink, something else?' 'where did you see it - in a book or 'in the wild?'  might also be helpful.

Otherwise, I think we're still as much in the dark  as you are!


----------



## AndrasBP

sergiudanielg said:


> Hi, could you, please, help with* identification* *and maybe translation* of the language from the attached picture.
> It is written on a stone border and someone try to scan it, quality is not perfect.


I can't understand it but I'm pretty confident that the language is Romanian , written in the Cyrillic script, which was still in use in the 19th century.


----------



## sergiudanielg

Welsh_Sion said:


> Some clues like 'what is a 'stone border'?', 'where is this inscription to be found?', 'is there any idea of its age?' 'how is it written, e.g. inscribed, written in ink, something else?' 'where did you see it - in a book or 'in the wild?'  might also be helpful.
> 
> Otherwise, I think we're still as much in the dark  as you are!


HI There,It was written on a border stone cross, in Romania.


----------



## sergiudanielg

AndrasBP said:


> I can't understand it but I'm pretty confident that the language is Romanian , written in the Cyrillic script, which was still in use in the 19th century.


Is there a specific alphabet which i can use to translate those words?
I searched Cyrillic on google and it seems there are a lot of flavors.


----------



## AndrasBP

sergiudanielg said:


> Is there a specific alphabet which i can use to translate those words?
> I searched Cyrillic on google and it seems there are a lot of flavors.


Sure, you should search for "Romanian Cyrillic" specifically.
See *here*.


----------



## sergiudanielg

AndrasBP said:


> Sure, you should search for "Romanian Cyrillic" specifically.
> See *here*.


Thank You


----------

